# mac os x windows server domain



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have a windows server 2003 r2 enterprise domain HOME, and i have a mac running Mac OS X 10.5.2, i was wondering if it is possible to add the Mac OS X 10.5.2 machine to the windows server domain?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, use the Directory utility in the Applications, Utilities folder, tick the box for 'Active Directory' under services, and enter the full Windows Domain name and click Bind to join to the domain.


----------

